# Size 10XL Shirt Embroidery Placement



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Need some advice on how to place a left front chest embroidered logo on a size 10-XL polo shirt ... any tips on how to make sure it is straight? I don't even really have a table large enough to lay the shirt out completely flat ... will have to use the floor ... seems no matter where I lay the hoop, it looks "off" ... I don't have a person to try it on to see if it will be placed correctly. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Print out the design (trim it so you have just the design) and place it on the shirt where it looks the best. Tape it down with blue painter's tape. Hoop it, making sure the design is straight to the hoop marks. Remove the printed design (carefully so you don't distort anything), do a trace and stitch away. 

Unless this extra, extra, extra large person has really good posture and straight shoulders, that design, more than likely, isn't going to look straight regardless of what you do.

Good luck with this.


----------



## joey1320 (Feb 21, 2012)

lizziemaxine said:


> Print out the design (trim it so you have just the design) and place it on the shirt where it looks the best. Tape it down with blue painter's tape. Hoop it, making sure the design is straight to the hoop marks. Remove the printed design (carefully so you don't distort anything), do a trace and stitch away.
> 
> Unless this extra, extra, extra large person has really good posture and straight shoulders, that design, more than likely, isn't going to look straight regardless of what you do.
> 
> Good luck with this.


Great advice!

Sent from my HTC One X using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I hooped an 8X polo yesterday. I centered the design across from the bottom button. On smaller men's sizes placing the logo equidistant from the sleeve to the placket usually works but in this case I placed the logo closer to the placket in case the person doesn't have broad shoulders. I think locating the logo somewhat closer to the placket helps anchor the design and its less likely to slope downward if located closer to the vertical center of the shirt. Its really hard to judge placement with larger sizes because people vary so much in shape. You could request logo placement measurements from the person if you want.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

10XL ????
Place it east of Kanas City by 2 blocks. Smile


----------



## riki63 (Sep 18, 2013)

Taking a moment to feel overwhelmed with gratitude. Everyone here (even the one with a bit o humor) was respectful and helpful. I hope I'm never a size 10x, but I'm glad nobody here opted to take the opportunity to put down someone of that size. Where do you get 10x blanks?


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

Good question riki63. Where does one get a shirt that size? The largest I've seen is 6xl and even those are hard to find.


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

SanMar has the extended size polos from 5XL to 10XL (K500ES) ... we have been doing quite a few "larger" sizes for a national company ... We had not done any above 5XL to this point, but have had a few now in the 6XL-10XL range ...

Thanks for all the great advice. We had pondered the positioning in relation to the bottom button but just could not decide how far from the placket. As we do not have access to the actual wearer, it's hard to know if he/she has large/small shoulders, broad/narrow chest, large/long arms, etc. so positioning has been a guess and by gosh process. So far, none have been returned with request to redo ... so, we're good to go ... I hope!


----------



## ShirlandDesign (Nov 29, 2009)

I worked with a machine tech who managed a shop offshore doing big runs of Nike and Coke. He said he had a few hundred heads running. According to him the placement for an adult large on up never changed. Girly girl tops are all by feel but no change on the biggest sizes. I've used this system and have never had a complaint. I've also seen chefs on TV who being a bit portly (6X and up), had the the design placed out and down and they just looked wrong, to me at least. Lost in a sea of white fabric. 4.5 down and 4 over is a rule of the thumb in our shop. Straight down from the outside of the ear, centered at just below the center of the arc on the shoulder seam. But I think lizziemaxine has a great point, print it out, place it where it feels right and mark origin. Funny thing about what feels right, I've been punching long enough that close inter character spacing feels right to me, and so when I do a screen print design my type is a little close by some peoples standards.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Part of the idea behind a left or right chest placement of a logo is to locate it fairly close to the person's face so the viewer can make the association between the logo and the face. Thus, you wouldn't want to go too low with placement but I do use the lowest Hoop Master placement for sizes 6X and up.


----------

